# 200-300 Euro notebook alternativen (Kaufberatung)



## scar47 (2. Januar 2012)

Hey, ich suche nen möglichst gues notebook für 200-320 euro. 
Ich habe durchauf gesehen das es einen anderen thread gibt (sofa notebook), jedoch möchte ich gerne verschiedene notebooks, ihr stärken und schwächen dazu wisen.

Mir ist wichtig:
       -surfen/chatten (internetkram)
       -das ich ihn an meinen TV anschliesßen kann (über hdmi)
       -Full HD filme wiedergegeben werden können (ohne ruckeln)
          -> (möglichst gute leistung,akku ist dabei nicht al zu wichtig)
        - CD/dvd brenner
        - min 4 bg ram,guter prozi und graka, dazu passender bildschirm

unwichtig:
       -kartenleser oder ähnlich selten gebrauchte schnittstellen
       -webcam/mikro
       -Betriebsystem, meinet wegen auch gar keins, ubuntu gibt es schließlich kostenlos und ne windows lizens für 7 x64bit habe ich auch noch rum fliegen
       (-touchscreen/pad)


ich wäre über mehrere Vorschläge dankbar, dann kann ich sie vergleichen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2012)

300€ ist so oder so schon schwer. Eine "gute Graka" kannst Du da komplett vergessen, für den Preis gibt es nur onboard-Chips. Mit HDMI und nem halbwegs brauchbaren Diualcore gibt es da insgesamt grad mal ca 12 Modelle verfügbart, und bei 260€ geht es da auch erst los: Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks Dual-Core, ab 1.5GHz, HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland

In einer Größe, die auch nicht zu klein ist, sind es sogar nur 6 Modelle: Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks 15.6", Dual-Core, ab 1.5GHz, HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland  Der Rest hat nur 12 Zoll oder weniger. Einige von den 15Zöllern haben keine 4GB RAM, aber RAM kannst Du ja auch selber günstig nachkaufen (2GB DDR3-RAM unter 10€)

Der hier zB kostet knapp über 300€, zB Redcoon mit Versand 320€, hätte aber ansonsten alles, was Du gern hättest (bis auf das mit der Graka), die CPU ist auch okay: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530, Pentium P6200 2.13GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, ohne Betriebssystem (AH530MRFA5DE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## scar47 (3. Januar 2012)

Danke sehr, ich weiß das ich hohe ansprüche habe, es ist halt so das der pc für ne freundin ist, während ihr halt nur der pries wirklich wichtig ist ist mir halt die leistung sehr wichtig. ich weiß nicht ob sie je damit spielen wird, aber ich möchte das sie zumindet nen full hd film abspielen kann, im hintergrund noch allen mögliche kram dabei am laufen halten kann und das nichts ruckelt

den du dort gepostet hast, der sieht ziemlich gut aus. meinst du die graka macht das mit? full hd filme?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

Für FullHD reicht jeder Onboardchip völlig aus. Das ist ja keine 3D-Leistung, die da benötigt wird. Und die CPU kommt ja noch dazu. Kritisch wäre es allenfalls, wenn auch die CPU sehr schwach wäre.

Aber so oder so kann es bei "billigen" Notebooks eher mal Probleme geben als bei teureren - dann aber eher wegen des Gesamtsystems inkl. Treibern usw., nicht aber, weil die reine CPU+Graka-Power nicht reicht.


----------



## scar47 (3. Januar 2012)

okay danke sehr. ich denke ich werde das lifebook nehmen. es scheint für dne preis das beste zu sein. 
ich weiß das ich nicht das beste vom besten für das kleine geld verlangen kann. ich möchte halt nur das bestmögliche haben


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

ich hab zumindest ken stärkeres gefunden. Schau aber vorher, ob es auch Treiber für das Windows gibt, das Du installieren willst.


----------



## scar47 (3. Januar 2012)

wie genau suche ich bei nem notebook treiber? sry für die banale frage aber bei normalen pc´s habe ich in der regel zB. mainboard bezeichnungen oder etwas ähnliches. die habe ich ja jetzt nicht oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Exception (3. Januar 2012)

Passende Notebooktreiber bekommst du fast nur beim jeweiligen Hersteller auf der Supportseite. Die Treiber sind sehr oft angepasst auf spezielle Hardware und/oder Funktionen.

Edit: Muss es neu sein? Ich habe schon öfter sehr gute gebrauchte Laptops bei Harlander gekauft, war bisher immer zufrieden und ein Jahr Garantie gibts auch. Allerdings musst du da auch immer vorher checken ob es für dein Windows die passenden Treiber gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

Ja, bei Fujitsu hier Support : Fujitsu Deutschland  das Notebook suchen und nachsehen.


----------



## scar47 (4. Januar 2012)

Also treiber gibt es wohl, da fujitsu selbst win 7 empfiehlt. 

Wo gibt es denn gute gebraucht notebooks?
ich habe jetzt leider schon bestellt, aber fürs nächste mal dann


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Januar 2012)

Nimm den Fujitsu du wirst absolut nicht entäuscht sein, hab die kiste selbst. Für den preis bekommste nix besseres ! 

FullHD absolut garkein Problem ! 

Die Treiber beim AH530 sind mit dabei, du bekommst mit dem Laptop ne Treiber&Tools CD wo alles drauf ist was du brauchst. Das einzige was ich empfehlen würde den Grafik Treiber von Intel direkt nehmen, der bietet ein klein wenig mehr Power ( zumindest fällt das beim Zocken auf )


----------



## Exception (4. Januar 2012)

scar47 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn gute gebraucht notebooks?
> ich habe jetzt leider schon bestellt, aber fürs nächste mal dann



Z.b. Harlander.com oder lapstore.de sind empfehlenswert.


----------



## Tech-Freak0 (11. März 2014)

Hey, wollte jetzt auch kein neues Thema aufmachen, dieser Thread ist ja etwas älter, ich suche aktuell ein neues Notebook bis maximal 300 €, ist sollte aber bestmöglich schon ein Betriebssystem installiert haben. Wo wir beim Problem wären, anscheinend gibt es in dieser Preisklasse momentan nur Modelle ohne Betriebssystem oder bin ich einfach zu blöd zum Suchen?Z.B http://redcoon.de/B490593-Acer-Aspire-E1-530-21174G50Mnkk_Notebooks oder Notebooks bis 300 Euro | Notebook Test . Lohnt es sich überhaupt noch ein solches Notebook zu kaufen und zusätzlich ein Betriebssystem zu holen oder gibt es doch deutlich günstiger Modelle mit installiertem Betriebssystem? Bevorzugt ist und aus sieben. Wer Tipps hat, gerne her damit. Suche mich dumm und dämlich momentan.


----------

